# Tylenol eases existential anxiety?



## Creechs (Nov 11, 2015)

Google it.
Apparently there's been studies on it
Thoughts?
Besides the fact that tylenol causes liver damage.
After reading this I was like uhm okay so I popped 2 500 mg and within 20 minutes I did feel an ease.
But I'm sure this is just placebo effect.


----------



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)

No, you're completely right that it helps.

I'm recommending in the future you only take it for medicinal purposes. More than 1,000 MG in an hour can really harm your liver, so I wouldn't take doses like that in the future.

I'm very weary about posting this considering you have already tried to experiment with this to see if it blunts your existential anxiety.

That being said, it is very interesting.

http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/04/16/399810896/tylenol-might-dull-emotional-pain-too

There's one of the articles on it.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Aspirin too helps anxiety. In SMALL doses too! 81mg a day... here check this thread out http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/51879-aspirin/

I've been telling people this for years. Taking Aspirin combats Anxiety. Why? Because it's a blood thinner. Anxiety is basically racing thoughts. Those thoughts need an extra source of blood flowing to the brain to continue. Taking Aspirin, a blood thinner, equalizes the flow of blood in your body. Thus the Anxiety loses it's fuel source and dissipates.

I grew up with Anxiety Attacks, even was on a benzo for some time. Well I had this hunch that Aspirin might help. I started taking 81mg Aspirin a day for 2 months and then every other day for 1 month and then as needed. This completely took away all Anxiety. I don't have it... for several years now. And I've suggested this to random people throughout the years, and they've confirmed it working for them as well.

You won't hear this being studied by the pharmaceutical companies because they are looking for the DOLLAR$. Can you imagine, if taking Aspirin to treat Anxiety worked for a Majority of People? Big pharma would lose billions of dollars.


----------



## Jml02 (Jan 19, 2015)

Amazed to read this ... I told my mom when I was in high school ..on days I took Tylenol ... I felt much better ... And even now when I get that headache from existential thinking ... The Tylenol relieved that and makes me more relaxed


----------

